# 25 يناير ... فساد أمة ..... أم ثورة شعبية ... أم مؤامرة دولية .....؟؟؟



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2014)

*يحزننى ان اخوض فى هذا الموضوع .... فإنى بالخوض فيه كمن يخوض فى اظهار فساد معشوقته وحبيبته .... لكنه واقع موجود ... من الغباء ان نخفيه ....

وهذا الموضوع ناتج عن ما اثاره الزميل ياسر الجندى عن دور الكنيسة فى احداث 30 يونيو ... متغافلا عن دور الأزهر ودور السلفيين ... وما حدث من اختلافات فى الأراء فيما حدث فى 25 يناير 2011 ... هل هى ثورة أم مؤامرة .....؟؟

أنا فى رأيى إن ما حدث فى 25 يناير هو عمل إلهى لتنظيف الأمة المصرية مما هى فيه من فساد دينى واخلاقى واجتماعى ..... ومع ذلك ما زلنا نهلل وندعى اننا أمة عظيمة .....

نحن يا سادة لم نعد أمة عظيمة .... بل أمة حقيرة .... وسامحونى على هذا التعبير .... لكنها الحقيقة بكل اسف وبكل الحزن والأسى أعلنها ....

وهذا التحول من أمة عظيمة إلى أمة حقيرة بدأ من النصف الأول من القرن الخامس ..... عندما بدأت الماسونية الدينية فى مصر ..... والذى بدأ على يد الكنيسة القبطية والكنيسة الكاثوليكية فى مجمع خلقدونية والذى انقسمت فيه الكنيسة الى طائفتين .... ثم تفرقت بعد ذلك إلى طوائف عديدة تعبت فى إحصائها ... وكافة الإنقسامات كانت إما لأسباب سياسية ترتدى ثياب دينية .... وإما بسبب فساد فى الكنيسة, كما كان فى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية فى العصور الوسطى, والذى كان من نتائجة انشقاق الكنيسة اللوثرية .....

وكان من نتائج مجمع خلقدونية ارتماء الكنيسة القبطية فى أحضان الغزاة العرب الذين دخلوا مصر كغزاة تحت ستار نشر الإسلام دون أن يكون لديهم قرآن مكتوب .... ولا كان الحفظة يعلمون لغة المصريين ليبشرونهم بالإسلام .... ووجدنا البطريرك القبطى يظهر بعد هروبه لعشر سنوات تاركا قطيعه للذبح والأبادة على يد الغزاة الفرس وبعدهم الغزاة العرب .... وذهب البطريرك القبطى للقاء عمر ابن العاص فرحا به لكونه اعاده إلى كرسيه ...... 

والغريب ان هذا البطريرك يدعى, كما جاء فى سيرته فى مخطوط تاريخ البطاركة للأنبا ساويرس ابن المقفع, أن السيد المسيح قد ظهر له فى حلم يدعوه فيه للهرب لينجو بحياته من الغزاة الفرس متغافلا عن ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس على فم السيد المسيح فى إنجيل يوحنا عن صفات الراعى الصالح الذى يبذل حياته فى سبيل قطيعه .... أما الأجير فأنه يهرب تاركا قطيعه للأبادة ...(اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي لاَ يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ إِلَى حَظِيرَةِ الْخِرَافِ بَلْ يَطْلَعُ مِنْ مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ فَذَاكَ سَارِقٌ وَلِصٌّ, وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ فَهُوَ رَاعِي الْخِرَافِ, لِهَذَا يَفْتَحُ الْبَوَّابُ وَالْخِرَافُ تَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهُ فَيَدْعُو خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ بِأَسْمَاءٍ وَيُخْرِجُهَا, وَمَتَى أَخْرَجَ خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ يَذْهَبُ أَمَامَهَا وَالْخِرَافُ تَتْبَعُهُ لأَنَّهَا تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَهُ, وَأَمَّا الْغَرِيبُ فلاَ تَتْبَعُهُ بَلْ تَهْرُبُ مِنْهُ لأَنَّهَا لاَ تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَ الْغُرَبَاءِ. هَذَا الْمَثَلُ قَالَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا مَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهِ, فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا بَابُ الْخِرَافِ, جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ أَتَوْا قَبْلِي هُمْ سُرَّاقٌ وَلُصُوصٌ وَلَكِنَّ الْخِرَافَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لَهُمْ, أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ, إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى, اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ, أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا, وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. يو 10 : 1 - 13)

والفساد فى ذلك الوقت لم يكن مقصورا على قيادة الكنيسة القبطية فقط .... بل وفى معظم الشعب القبطى .... فنجد الأنبا ساويرس ابن المقفع, والمعاصر للغزو العربى والشاهد العيان له, يقول فى كتابه "تاريخ العالم القديم" فى الفصل المائة واربع عشر: (وعندما علا شأن المسلمِين الذين اصطحبوا المصريين الذين إرتدّوا مِنْ الإيمانِ المسيحيِ وإعتنقوا إيمانَ الوحشِ، أخذين كُلّ أملاك المسيحيين الذين هَربوا، ودعوا خدامَ السيد المسيح أعداء الله. )

هذه نظرة سريعة إلى بدايات فساد الأمة المصرية ...... ولى عودة للأستكمال *


----------



## soul & life (26 مارس 2014)

بإنتظارك ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2014)

*بعد مجمع خلقدونية وانقسام الكنيسة بدأت الكنيسة القبطية فى الأضمحلال ....  وبالتالى الشعب القبطى ..... حتى اننا نقرأ فى كتاب تاريخ البطاركة عن امور ليس لها اى علاقة بالمسيحية وبدأنا نسمع لفظ "الكفار" عن كل المسيحيين الذين يخالفونا فى منهجنا السياسى المختبأ فى عباءة الدين ..... وعرف المصريين كيف يكونوا تجار دين بارعين, مسيحيين ومسلمين .......
ولن اخوض فى تأريخ الفساد الدينى الذى بدأ فى النصف الاول من القرن الخامس .... ولازال قائما حتى اليوم ...... فهذا أمر بحاجة لعمر كامل ..... لكنى سأبدأ فى مناقشة فسادنا بدءا من ما حدث فى يوليو 1952 والذى اعتبرة بداية نكسة مصر فى العصر الحديث
عندما قام بعض العسكريين بالأطاحة بالملك واستولوا على الحكم ..... 

لا احد ينكر انبهارنا بعبد الناصر .... فإنه كان يملك كاريزما عالية لا ينكرها حتى اعداءة .... لكن لا ننكر ان مصر بدأت فى عصره مرحلة الاضمحلال السياسى والعسكرى والجتماعى .... بجانب ما كنا فيه من اضمحلال وفساد دينى واخلاقى   

تم فى عهد رجال 1952 وخلفائهم حتى عصر مبارك اتخاذ قرارات أخربت مصر .... وإن كنا نعيب على الاخوان الرشاوى السياسية من زيت وسكر فهذا الأمر بدأ من عصر عبد الناصر من قوانين الاصلاح الزراعى ومجانية التعليم وحقوق العمال وقوانين الاسكان ....التى وان كانت تبدو فى ظاهرها قوانين إصلاح اجتماعى إلا إننا لم ندرك نتائجها إلا مع الوقت ... فالارض الزراعية تتآكل بفعل توزيع الرقعة الزراعية الى بضع القراريط فتحولت الارض الزراعية من ارض تنتج طعام الى اراضى تنتج بشر ... ومجانية التعليم قادتنا إلى جيش من الجهلاء الحاملين شهادات جامعية ... وقادتنا إلى انهيار كافة مجالات اهل القمة من اطباء ومهندسين ومستشارين ...... إلخ وحقوق العاملين قادتنا الى جيوش من الموظفين الذين يتقادون رواتب ليوقعوا فقط على كشوف الحضور والانصراف .... وقوانين الايجارات اوصلتنا الى آلاف العشوائيات التى اخرجت لنا ملايين من البلطجية والارهابيين 
ومن نتائج حكم رجال الجيش دخول مصر فى عديد من المعارك .... حرب 56 ... حرب 67 ... حرب 73 ... حرب اليمن ... حرب الجزائر .... حرب الكنغو .... فحلم الزعامة الذى ساد فكر عبد الناصر بدد قدرات مصر فى حروب غبية سدد المصريين ثمنها وهم يصفقون ويهللون .... 
وهناك مشاريع اقتصادية قام كل من حكم مصر بتنفيذها لتلميع اساميهم .... وبالطبع كان مستشاريهم يصفقون ويهللون 
عبد الناصر ومشروع السد العالى .... السادات ومشروع ابو طرطور .... مبارك ومشروع توشكى .....
ولى عودة *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 مارس 2014)

متابع ....


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2014)

*كان من نتائج حملة ابراهيم باشا على المملكة العربية السعودية ومهاجمة عبد الناصر لرؤساء دول الخليج بمساندته لاقتلاع الحكم الملكى فى اليمن وتأثير ذلك على الحدود الجنوبية للمملكة العربية السعودية حدوث حرب 67 ..... التى شاركت السعودية الولايات المتحدة الامريكية فى ترتيبها بالإيعاز بمهاجمة اسرائيل لسوريا ...... وذلك لتأديب عبد الناصر وكسر شوكة الجيش المصرى .... وسقطت مصر فى المستنقع الفلسطين .... وسقطت ايضا فى الشعور بالزهو بمقولة "مصر الشقيقة الكبرى للأمة العربية" .... وصارت مصر البقرة الحلوب التى تستنزف منذ حرب 1948 لصالح قضية لا ناقة لمصر فيها ولا جمل ..... وتحولت القضية من قضية سياسية إلى قضية دينية ... لا اساس لها من الصحة ..... فالقرآن نفسه يقول ان الله اعطى هذه الارض لشعب اسرائيل (الإسراء 104 : وَقُلْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اسْكُنُوا الْأَرْضَ فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآخِرَةِ جِئْنَا بِكُمْ لَفِيفًا  ) وكما جاء فى تفسير القرطبى والطبرى أن الأرض هنا تعنى أَرْض الشَّأْم وَمِصْر...... 
وهكذا تورطت مصر فى امر ظل يستنزفها وحولها لدولة متسولة رغم انها اغنى دولة فى العالم بإمكانياتها الطبيعية 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2014)

*عصر مبارك كان عصر الفساد الأعظم فى مصر ..... فساد من قمة السلطة وحتى قاعدتها .... تحول الفساد ليصبح القاعدة وعدم الفساد هو الشذوذ ..... الفساد نال الدولة فى كافة مفاصلها ونال الشعب فى كافة طبقاته ......
والمسخرة التى لازمت هذا الفساد هو المظهر الدينى الزائف الذى واكب هذا الفساد .... مسيحيين ومسلمين 
انتشر الحجاب .... ومعه التحرش والزواج العرفى وكافة مظاهر الزنى .... 
انتشرت الذقون .... ومعه كافة انواع الغش والسرقة ولنا فى شركات نوظيف الاموال مثال عن المذقنين 
انتشرت المنتديات والمحطات المسيحية .... وللأسف فمعظم من يتكلمون عن المسيحية افعالهم تدينهم .... بما فى ذلك الرتب الكنيسية ...
الدين إما صار مجرد فروض عند الأخوة المسلمون ..... أو طقوس وحوارت لاهوتية للأخوة المسيحيين
صارت مخافة الرب لا نراها فى أحد .... ولا استثنى فى ذلك حتى نفسى .... فقد حفرنا لأنفسنا أبار مشققة لا تضبط ماء وتركنا ينبوع الماء الحى .....
فأين هى عظمتنا ..... مجرد سراب نركض خلفة وهو ليس بموجود ...
ماذا حدث فى يناير 2011 ....... الذى حدث هو انفجار شعبى من المطحونين الذين لا يستفيدون من الفساد القائم .... 
واختفت قمة الفاسدين .... ولم يختفى الفساد
وجاء الأخوان المتاجرون بـ "الإسلام هو الحل" ...... ولم نجد حل ....
وظهر السلفيين المتاجرين بـ "الشريعة هى الحل" ...... فوجدناهم لا يطبقون تلك الشريعة إلا على الآخرين ......
وجاء الرفض الشعبى للتيار الإسلامى بعد أن أنفضح ..... وجاء الجيش ليدعم هذا الرفض ....
فما هو موقعنا الآن .....؟؟؟؟
أننا فى حالة توهان .... سقطت كافة الأقنعة ...... والكل ينظر للسيسيى على أنه "المنقذ" .... وهو قد يكون كذلك
لكن ...... بدون خروجنا من فسادنا .... بدون الرجوع لمخافة الرب ..... بدون الكف عن التجارة بالسماء وقاطنها ...... إن لم ننهض لنعمل وننتج بأعلى كفاءة ممكنه ..... فالفخراب آت .....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لم تترك لى أى ( خُرم إبرة ) أدخل منه ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه وللأسف كلامك ( صح ) ...ولكنه لا يمتد الى القرن الخامس الميلادى ( فحسب )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
فـــ ...نحن نُجيد " صناعة الأصنام " .... شغلتنا من وأحنا ( ع_ي_آل ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنلعب كورة فى الخرابة اللى أتبنى عليها ( الهرم الأكبر ) فيما بعد .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:love34::love34::love34:
وسأضيف ( نُبذة ) من أيقونات ثوراتنا على مر التاريخ المُعاصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( وهو موضوع ساخر تحت الطبع حالياً ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوضح كيف نصنع أصنامنا بأنفُسنا ...و( أجدع من قبيلة قُريش ذات نفسيها )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( إبراهيم حمدى ) بطل فيلم " فى بيتنا رِجْلْ "... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أغتال أحد السياسين ( على طريقة الأخوان ) فإذا به بطلاً قومياً ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القصة تأليف ( إحسان عبد القدوس ) الله يرحمه – والد الصحفى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محمد إحسان عبد القدوس الأخوانى المعروف  ( يا محاسن الصُدف)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( أدهم الشرقاوى ) ...قاطع طريق وقاتل هرب من السجن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد أن تم هدمه أثناء أشتعال ( ثورة 1919 ) ... ( يا محاسن الصُدف)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا بــ " أدهم " بطلاً ...وصاحب ملحمة تاريخية وطنية فحت طحن ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( خالد سعيد ) ...مُسجل سرقات ..هارب من الخدمة العسكرية ..موزِع مخدرات ...وسبق أتهامه فى قضية تعرض لأنثى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا به .... أيقونة 25 ينايم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ملحوظة : أرقام القضايا عندى للمُتشككين والمُتعاطفين )

سأوافى حضرتك مرة أخرى ...لنعود الى ما قبل ليلة أول يناير 2011[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (26 مارس 2014)

تحليل منطقى لكثير من الامور استاذ صوت صارخ
لكن اسمح لى استثير هنا  نقطة فى صورتساؤل
ماهى ملامح فساد الكنيسة فى هذة الفترة واخص بالتحديد الكنيسة القبطية المصرية
حيث انا ارى ان كيستنا فى عهد البابا كيرلس رجل الصلاة
والبابا شنودة  ذهبى الفم ليست منهارة  اوفاسدة
بالتاكيد هناك بعض الاخطاء لاننا بشر فى النهاية


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> تحليل منطقى لكثير من الامور استاذ صوت صارخ
> لكن اسمح لى استثير هنا  نقطة فى صورتساؤل
> ماهى ملامح فساد الكنيسة فى هذة الفترة واخص بالتحديد الكنيسة القبطية المصرية
> حيث انا ارى ان كيستنا فى عهد البابا كيرلس رجل الصلاة
> ...


*
القديس البابا كيرلس شيئ .... والكنيسة شيئ آخر ...... حدث ذات يوم ان كان القديس البابا كيرلس فى شبرا ..... ودخل لزيارة كنيسة سانت تريزا ..... وحدث ولا حرج ما كان من المجمع (المقدس) ...... كيف يدخل البابا كنيسة (الكفار) ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## grges monir (26 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> القديس البابا كيرلس شيئ .... والكنيسة شيئ آخر ...... حدث ذات يوم ان كان القديس البابا كيرلس فى شبرا ..... ودخل لزيارة كنيسة سانت تريزا ..... وحدث ولا حرج ما كان من المجمع (المقدس) ...... كيف يدخل البابا كنيسة (الكفار) ؟؟؟؟*


مع ان هذا خطا استاذى 
لكنة ليس فسادا
انة خلاف عقائدى ادى الى هذا الموقف


----------



## grges monir (26 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لم تترك لى أى ( خُرم إبرة ) أدخل منه ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه وللأسف كلامك ( صح ) ...ولكنه لا يمتد الى القرن الخامس الميلادى ( فحسب )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فـــ ...نحن نُجيد " صناعة الأصنام " .... شغلتنا من وأحنا ( ع_ي_آل ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بنلعب كورة فى الخرابة اللى أتبنى عليها ( الهرم الأكبر ) فيما بعد .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:love34::love34::love34:
> وسأضيف ( نُبذة ) من أيقونات ثوراتنا على مر التاريخ المُعاصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( وهو موضوع ساخر تحت الطبع حالياً ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوضح كيف نصنع أصنامنا بأنفُسنا ...و( أجدع من قبيلة قُريش ذات نفسيها )
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( إبراهيم حمدى ) بطل فيلم " فى بيتنا رِجْلْ "... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أغتال أحد السياسين ( على طريقة الأخوان ) فإذا به بطلاً قومياً ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القصة تأليف ( إحسان عبد القدوس ) الله يرحمه – والد الصحفى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محمد إحسان عبد القدوس الأخوانى المعروف  ( يا محاسن الصُدف)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


اتفق معك تماما عبود فى كل مما قلتة الا ادهم الشرقاوى هههه
انة فى نظر المصريين  مثل روبين هود فى الغرب
كان خارج عن القانون فى عرف هذا الوقت لكن خروجة كان لصالح عامة الشعب والكادحين
ضد استبداد وظلم كان كبيرا[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> مع ان هذا خطا استاذى
> لكنة ليس فسادا
> انة خلاف عقائدى ادى الى هذا الموقف



سامحنى اخى الحبيب ..
الموضوع ليس خلاف عقائدى لانه لايوجد لدينا عقائديا ما نكفر به اخواتنا فى المسيح ..
المفروض ان نحب الجميع لا ان نكفرهم ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> مع ان هذا خطا استاذى
> لكنة ليس فسادا
> انة خلاف عقائدى ادى الى هذا الموقف



*الكنيسة القبطية قبلت التعايش مع ديانة تؤمن "بإنه قد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح" وكفرّت ورفضت الذين قالوا ان المسيح له طبيعتان ......*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2014)

*أستاذ صوت 
إسمح لى أنا ليا كذا تعقيب 
تسمح لى ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أستاذ صوت
> إسمح لى أنا ليا كذا تعقيب
> تسمح لى ؟*



*تصدقينى لو قلتلك إنى كنت اتمنى مشاركتك .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تصدقينى لو قلتلك إنى كنت اتمنى مشاركتك .....؟؟؟؟*



*دا شرف كبير جدا لا أستحقه 

و أشكر حضرتك على هذه المشاركة *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> وهذا التحول من أمة عظيمة إلى أمة حقيرة بدأ من النصف الأول من القرن الخامس
> *



*أختلف مع حضرتك على زمن التحول من أمة عظيمة الى أمة حقيرة
زمن التحول كان منذ بداية تحول مصر من مصر الحرة الى مصر المحتلة
أقصد بذلك منذ أن وقعت مصر فريسة للحكم البطلمى و هو قبل الحكم الرومانى بحوالى 300 سنة

يوم غزا الاسكندر الاكبر مصر كان فى حدود سنة 331 ق.م.

منذ ذلك التاريخ و كان لا يوجد جيش مصرى 
بل جيش مقدونى (بطلمى) ثم جيش رومانى فى حدود سنة 30 ق.م.
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أستاذ صوت
> إسمح لى أنا ليا كذا تعقيب
> تسمح لى ؟*


*معايا ورق ....ناااار





*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أختلف مع حضرتك على زمن التحول من أمة عظيمة الى أمة حقيرة
> زمن التحول كان منذ بداية تحول مصر من مصر الحرة الى مصر المحتلة
> أقصد بذلك منذ أن وقعت مصر فريسة للحكم البطلمى و هو قبل الحكم الرومانى بحوالى 300 سنة
> 
> ...



*القرن الرابع الميلادى كان جوهرة على رأس مصر ..... شعبا وكنيسة ..... فى هذا القرن سدد اقباطه من دمائهم ثمن مسيحيتنا ... ولكن بعد هذا .... سادت الظلمة بعد مجمع خلقدونية .......
مصر كانت محتلة من سنة 525 قبل الميلاد ... قبل الأسكندر بقرنين من الزمان .... ومع هذا ظلت شامخة الرأس .... *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> وكان من نتائج مجمع خلقدونية ارتماء الكنيسة القبطية فى أحضان الغزاة العرب الذين دخلوا مصر كغزاة تحت ستار نشر الإسلام دون أن يكون لديهم قرآن مكتوب .... ولا كان الحفظة يعلمون لغة المصريين ليبشرونهم بالإسلام .... ووجدنا البطريرك القبطى يظهر بعد هروبه لعشر سنوات تاركا قطيعه للذبح والأبادة على يد الغزاة الفرس وبعدهم الغزاة العرب .... وذهب البطريرك القبطى للقاء عمر ابن العاص فرحا به لكونه اعاده إلى كرسيه ......
> ...



*بالرجوع الى مشاركتى السابقة 
نحن لم نرتمى فى حضن الغزاة العرب بسبب مجمع خلقدونية : لا و ألف لا
إنما كانت قصة غريبة نوعا ما
العرب غزوا مصر ينة 640 ميلاديا 
تمام ؟
كان المصريين بقالهم 640+331 = 971 سنة مستعبدين 
ليس لديهم جيش 
عُزّل 
ليس لهم صلاحيات إتخاذ القرار
ضعاف سياسيا 
ليس لديهم قائد أو حزب سياسيى
فلم يكن لديهم سوى البابا
و بالرغم من هذا كله 
حدثت ثلاث ثورات كبيرة من المصريين ذات أنفسهم ضد عمرو بن العاص و لكن هذه الثورات خمدت عندما تم إرجاع البابا الى كرسيه بمشورة شخص يدعى : ( عظيم القبط) أتذكر إن إسمه شنودة 
إن لم تخوننى الذاكرة
كما أن إحتلال العرب للاسكندرية ظل لمدة 9 أشهر 
دخل العرب الاسكندرية بسبب خيانة الحارس لها *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> المصريين الذين إرتدّوا مِنْ الإيمانِ المسيحيِ وإعتنقوا إيمانَ الوحشِ، أخذين كُلّ أملاك المسيحيين الذين هَربوا، ودعوا خدامَ السيد المسيح أعداء الله. )
> 
> هذه نظرة سريعة إلى بدايات فساد الأمة المصرية ...... ولى عودة للأستكمال *



*دا شىء طبيعى جدا
لأن المسيحيين وقتها كانوا بيتكلموا قبطى / يونانى 
ما يعرفوش لفظ : الله
و بالتالى المسيحيون جميعهم أعداء الله 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> ولن اخوض فى تأريخ الفساد الدينى الذى بدأ فى النصف الاول من القرن الخامس .... ولازال قائما حتى اليوم ...... فهذا أمر بحاجة لعمر كامل ..... لكنى سأبدأ فى مناقشة فسادنا بدءا من ما حدث فى يوليو 1952 والذى اعتبرة بداية نكسة مصر فى العصر الحديث
> عندما قام بعض العسكريين بالأطاحة بالملك واستولوا على الحكم .....
> 
> ...



*لن أختلف فى هذه الجزئية مع حضرتك 
لأنى من الناس التى لم تعجب بتصرف عبد الناصر و بالاخص تجاه تأميم المصريين ديه !!!!
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> القديس البابا كيرلس شيئ .... والكنيسة شيئ آخر ...... حدث ذات يوم ان كان القديس البابا كيرلس فى شبرا ..... ودخل لزيارة كنيسة سانت تريزا ..... وحدث ولا حرج ما كان من المجمع (المقدس) ...... كيف يدخل البابا كنيسة (الكفار) ؟؟؟؟*



*الجزئية ديه بالذات أنا لى تعقيب عليها 
بس أمهلنى للغد إن شاء الرب و عشنا 
لأنى كدة سهرت :fun_oops:
:flowers:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بالرجوع الى مشاركتى السابقة
> نحن لم نرتمى فى حضن الغزاة العرب بسبب مجمع خلقدونية : لا و ألف لا
> إنما كانت قصة غريبة نوعا ما
> العرب غزوا مصر ينة 640 ميلاديا
> ...



*عزيزتى ..... المصريون الاقباط وقفوا امام الامبراطورية الرومانية .... وهزموها ..... أتتذكرين دقلديانون ....؟؟؟ أتتذكرين والى أنصنا ....؟؟؟
قارنى بين كنيسة دقلديانوس وكنيسة ابن العاص ..... لتعرفى ماذا كانت احوالنا 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا لم نكن شامخى الرأس و لا حاجة
> كنا عبيد
> لم يكن لدينا فرعون ليرأس علينا
> لم يكن لدينا جيش
> *



*90 % من شهداء الأقباط كانوا من هذا القرن .... راجعى السنكسار *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *دا شىء طبيعى جدا
> لأن المسيحيين وقتها كانوا بيتكلموا قبطى / يونانى
> ما يعرفوش لفظ : الله
> و بالتالى المسيحيون جميعهم أعداء الله
> *



*قبلت الكنيسة القبطية هذا اللفظ .... بل ووضعته فى كتابها المقدس*


----------



## kamel.b (26 مارس 2014)

*مش عارف ارد على ايه ولا ايه يوجد كثير من كلامك غلط من اول الكنيسة القبطية وانفصالها عن الكاثوليكية ذنبها ايه كنيستنا فى بابا روما وكمان البابا اللى جابه عمرو بن العاص اسمه البابا بنيامين ولما اولاده يخبوه خوفا عليه مش هروب = وكنيستنا لم تلفظ بكلمة كفار اطلاقا =وكمان جمال عبد الناصر حرب اليمن كانت سبب 67 اسمح لى انت لم تعرف سياسة ولا اقتصاد القطاع العام اللى اسسه جمال باعه مبارك والسد العالى ومصانع الالمنيوم كانوا غلط = حتى 73 مش عاجباك اسمحلى مش اتكلم كتير لان كل كلامك غلط ومش لاقى حاجة صح لان الامن القومى لمصر يحتم امن دول الجوار والعرب وده اللى كان فاهمه جمال مش هبل منه *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مارس 2014)

من وجهة نظرى  
وجهة نظرى ربما تغضب كثيرين
عموما  نحن خرجنا بعيدا جدا عن مضمون عنوان التوبيك وانا شايف ان  الشطوح الى اعماق التاريخ   ليس مناسباً
ف
عودة الى ثورة   25  يناير  2011.م(عنوان التوبيك) خصوصا فى ضؤء امتلاء   تعليقات  رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى من افراد عصابة الاخوان  المجرمة  الغادرة وميليشياتها المسلحة  - الاعلى صوتاً-  بمحتوى مكثف من البذائات والسفه والسفالات فى حق  قداسة البابا البطريرك  تاوضروس  II   بسبب   تصريحات لاحدى الصحف الخليجية 
*ثورة  25    يناير  ​*آخر عشر سنوات  من عمر حسنى مبارك الشيخ وكان تجاوز السبعينيات من عمره... كان  الفساد والاستبداد الحكومى   والروتينى  وصل أوجه     
كان   توريث جمال قاب قوسين او ادنى ..
كان انفراد الاتباع من  رجال الاعمال اللاوطنين  بالقرار السياسي عبر البرلمان  .. ثم بالقرار  الادارى والتنظيمى عبر الفساد الحكومى   لنهش  جسد المجتمع المنهك المتآكل...
كان هناك فرق   وشظايا من المجتمع المصري 
الاقباط مضطهدين اضطهادا مثلثا -ومنهم فئات  طحنها البؤءس والبساطة .
القطاع الاكبر من المسلمين لا شئ فى حياتهم ولا مستقبلهم الا قال الله قال الرسول 
القطاع الاقل من المسلمين  البلطجية والمهمشين والعشوائيات 

كل مراحل الفساد والظلم والاستبداد دفعت الجبهة الداخلية الى التداعى فالانهيار\ الطبقة المجتمعية   الوسطى   هى عماد المجتمعات (تآكلت جدا)
من هنا توحدت كل   قوى المجتمع  فى بوتقة الثورة  المسيحين شاركو فى الثورة ونصبت لهم المنابر   والمنصات فى ميدان التحرير  وطلب منهم  تقديم فقرات دينية للتأكيد على هوية ثورة 25  التعددية   ولعلنا نذكر ان باقتراب 25 يناير اعلن اخوان  عدم مشاركاتهم فى الثورة وامتنعوا فعلا 25 و26 ومابعدها...لما رأؤا ان هناك مخاطرة الاحتكاك بالنظام.
لكنهم قفزوا على نتائج الثورة لما حان وقت قطف الثمار
الاقباط الذين سبقوا وشاركو فى عدة انشطة وطنية وفاعليات تصل الى حد سفك الدماء الزكية جماعياً   قبل 25 يناير  فى محرم بيه بالاسكندرية ومن ها  حول الكثيرون بعضهم اساقفة وبعضهم كهنة اثنائهم  عن قرار المشاركة...لاول مرة فى التاريخ  كانت  توجيههات   المرجعيات الدينية  وكأنها شفرة كودية للمشاركة  :انفجرت مشاركات شياب الجامعات القبطى فى جماعات متألفة بقلب نقي  ...يتشاركوا مع اخوانهم واخواتهم المسلمين والمسلمات   صباحا ومساءا  -ارحلى يادولة العواجيز وافسحوا مكانا لدولة التحديث والحداثة \\ ارحلوا يا دولة الفساد   وتعالى يا دولة القانون......
لكن تم اجهاض  كل جهودهم الثورية بفعل عصابات القراصنة ممن قفزوا على الثورة وحولوها الى  خومينية ..بخيانة وتواطئؤ اطراف    من  6 ابريل الخونة. وبعض الخيانات من شباب الاحزاب  الورقية.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عزيزتى ..... المصريون الاقباط وقفوا امام الامبراطورية الرومانية .... وهزموها ..... أتتذكرين دقلديانون ....؟؟؟ أتتذكرين والى أنصنا ....؟؟؟
> قارنى بين كنيسة دقلديانوس وكنيسة ابن العاص ..... لتعرفى ماذا كانت احوالنا
> *



*إحنا هزمنا الامبراطورية الرومانية ؟؟؟
إزاى ؟

دقلديانوس : حد ينساه ؟؟
بس هو السؤال المهم 
دقلديانوس دا كان مسيحى : تحول الى وثنى ليه ؟؟؟
و لماذا إضطهد الكنيسة 
و لماذا إعتبر مسيحي الشرق الأوسط  أو بالأخص مسيحى مصر بالذات خونة ؟

الكنيسة فى كل العصور قوية بمسيحها و ليس بعدد شهدائها 
ما هو معلش يا أستاذى ممكن برضوا يموتونا موت بطىء 
مش لازم يمسكوا سلاح و يقتلونا _ مش كدة ؟

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> القديس البابا كيرلس شيئ .... والكنيسة شيئ آخر ...... حدث ذات يوم ان كان القديس البابا كيرلس فى شبرا ..... ودخل لزيارة كنيسة سانت تريزا ..... وحدث ولا حرج ما كان من المجمع (المقدس) ...... كيف يدخل البابا كنيسة (الكفار) ؟؟؟؟*



*و بالعودة الى هذه المشاركة المهمة جدا

طبعا حضرتك عارف إن بعد إنقسام الكنيستين الى الكنيسة الشرقية و الكنيسة الغربية فى مجمع خلقدونية
تم وصف كل كنيسة بحسب الامبراطورية التابعة لها
يعنى 
الكنيسة الشرقية : التابعة للحكم الاسلامى 
الكنيسة الغربية : التابعة للامبراطورية الرومانية

نرجع لمصر تانى

مصر تابعة للحكم الاسلامى (الخلافة) من 640 م الى 1850 تقريبا (أيام محمد على )

محمد عليّ عمل علاقات مع أوروبا تمام ؟؟
العلاقات ديه إنتجت لنا الارساليات الكاثوليكية و البروتستانتية 
و ديه كانت سنة 1865 م
الارساليات ديه جاءت لتبشر المسيحيين بالمسيحية :love34:
لا تتعجب
فهذه الارساليات لم تبشر مسلم واحد بالمسيحية 
فما الداعى (من الناحية المسيحية) لوجود الارساليات إذا كان بالفعل لا توجد خلافات ؟؟
هل هو تعمد لتحويل الارثوذكس الى كاثوليك أو بروتستانت ؟؟
أم هى حركة تمرد على الكنيسة الارثوذكسية القبطية المصرية ؟؟
أم إرادة الاوربيون للتحكم فى مصر عن طريق المسيحيين و التمهيد للحروب العالمية و تحويل ولاء المصريون من مصر الى أوروبا ؟؟

ألا تعلم عزيزى الأستاذ صوت 
أن المصريون الذين تركوا الارثوذكسية و أصبحوا كاثوليك أو بروتستانت : تعاملت الدولة  معهم على أنهم جاليات أجنبية و بالتالى لم يجندوا بالجيش المصرى ؟؟

هنا لى وقفة 

أصبحت نظرة الدولة الى الكاثوليك و البروتستانت على أنهم تابعين لكنائس غير مصرية 
و بالتالى نسبيا لم يكونوا مصريين (نظرة الدولة)
و من هنا جاءت كلمة كفار على مَن هم ليسوا من الكنيسة الارثوذكسية القبطية
أو بمعنى آخر هذا التعبير كان أخف من تعبير : خونة :fun_oops:


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2014)

*الموضوع تشعب إلى مسارات ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع ..... الموضوع فى كلمتين .... الشعب المصرى تحول إلى شعب فاسد بداية من منتصف القرن الخامس وبعد ما حدث من صراع سياسى بين قادة الكنائس متجاهلين تعاليم الكتاب المقدس .....
25 يناير قام بها شعب ارهقه الفساد ولكن هذا الشعب نفسه هو جزء فاعل فى هذا الفساد
حكم الأخوان والتيارات الإسلام السياسى برهن على إن التجارة بالدين أربح من تجارة المخدرات .... وكانت صدمة للبسطاء عندما أكتشوا أن شعار "الإسلام ليس هو الحل" ليس إلا سلعة ملئ بها الأخوان اسماعهم 
30 يونيو خرج الشعب, الفاسد, ليطيح بتجار الدين, الفاسدين
ليس هناك مخرج مما نحن فيه إلا بالرجوع لله بالفعل وليس بالشعارات واليفط
على الكنيسة القبطية ان تراجع نفسها وتعمل بجدية وبارادة فعليه على الرجوع للكنيسة الواحدة الجامعة الرسولية .... كما كانت فى بداياتها ..... وكفاها عبادة طقوس .... فالطقس للإنسان وليس الإنسان للطقس
السيد ياسر دخل الموضوع فى السادسة صباحا مع بعض البصاصين ...... ولازال هو وامثاله يصرون على منهجهم التجارى ...... لذا فالقادم أسوء ..... وسيدفع المتاجرون الثمن ..... بعدها سيعرف المصريين الرب ...... 
طوبى لهم أعين تبصر ... وأذان تسمع ..... وأذهان تفهم وتعى ما يفعله الرب فى تلك الايام*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 مارس 2014)

الاستاذ العزيز / صوت صارخ
حضرتك حللت الواقع المصرى تحليل دقيق
نحن شعب جاهل امى ينساق بسرعة وراء اى اكذوبة
يروج لها الاعلام
هذا بطل قومى
وهذا الرئيس المؤمن
وهذا الرئيس الحكيم الذى لا يخطىء ابدا
لا تنسى دور الاعلام الخطير فى توجهات الشعب
الرب يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2014)

*بالمختصر المفيد.والكل يعلم انه رأيي من 24 يناير 
25 يناير..مؤامره دوليه بمساندة بعض الاطراف ف الداخل
مع استغلال لبعض الظروف اللي مهدت لنجاحها.وكان من الخطأ ان نشير ان الاخوان سطوا عليها لانهم المدبرين والمنتفعين الاساسيين منها
ولكن المشيئه الإلهيه حولتها للصالح
والسحر انقلب عالساحر وبدلا من بدء عهد سيطرة الاستبداد والتشدد
للتيارات الدينيه كانت كلمة النهايه لهم
وكانت اسطورة 30/6 ثورة التصحيح وبداية تعديل المسار
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بالمختصر المفيد.والكل يعلم انه رأيي من 24 يناير
> 25 يناير..مؤامره دوليه بمساندة بعض الاطراف ف الداخل
> مع استغلال لبعض الظروف اللي مهدت لنجاحها.وكان من الخطأ ان نشير ان الاخوان سطوا عليها لانهم المدبرين والمنتفعين الاساسيين منها
> ولكن المشيئه الإلهيه حولتها للصالح
> ...



*اعرف كثيرين خرجوا فى 25 يناير ..... ومنهم ابنائى ..... 
قد تكون مؤامرة قيادات عاملة مع الامريكان ..... لكن المؤامرة الاصلية هى افساد الشعب ....والشعب كان لديه النفسية القابلة والمرحبة بهذا الفساد
هل تظنى ان السيسى سينجح ان واصل منظومة 1952 ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2014)

25* يناير خلتنا نحس اننا بنى ادمين بجد 
حتى لو كانت مؤامره بس بجد احنا كنا مبسوطين بيها 
وفرحانين فى مبارك الفاسد اللى ملا البلد امراض وجهل وجوع 
وفرحانين بثورة يونيو كمان اكتر من يناير 
وعندنا امل البلد يتصلح حالها بقى  والفساد يخف شويه 
لانه له جذور قويه لانه من زمان اوى 
موضوع جميل استاذى ربنا يباركك 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2014)

*


صوت صارخ قال:





اعرف كثيرين خرجوا فى 25 يناير ..... ومنهم ابنائى ..... 
قد تكون مؤامرة قيادات عاملة مع الامريكان ..... لكن المؤامرة الاصلية هى افساد الشعب ....والشعب كان لديه النفسية القابلة والمرحبة بهذا الفساد
هل تظنى ان السيسى سينجح ان واصل منظومة 1952 ....؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


خروج الكثيرين كان لأسباب مختلفه
وهذا ما قصدته باستغلال الظروف
فمداعبة احلام الشباب..والمسيحيين..والفئات المهمشه..وووو
كان له اثر كبير فالحشد
فليس كل من خرج هو عميل ومأجور 
وشريك
فالمؤامره
لا طبعا..
مشاركاتهم كانت بنوايا
سليمه وطيبه
ولكن للاسف تم استغلالهم ف ابشع عملية تضليل
الكل سار وراء أحلامه وطموحه
ولكن دائما ما ننسى انه لا اصلاح الا ويبدأ من النفس اولا
فالفساد فعل ورد فعل ايضا
انا من اشد المتحمسين لعقلية السيسي ابن اكبر واهم كيان منظم ف مصر
ولكني أوافقه انه لا امل بدون العمل
كل مصري عليه ان يقوم بواجبه
قبل ان يطالب بحقوقه
ان الأوان ان يتحول شعار حب مصر من مجرد شعار لعمل حقيقي
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]الأستاذ / صوت عنده حق...ودونا أيضاً عندها حق ...لماذا ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فعلاً شباب 25 يناير معظمهم شباب مخلص خرج للثورة ( كثورة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنهم أفتقدوا لحاجتين غاية فى الأهمية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الخبرة ) و ( القائد )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أفتقاد الخبرة ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= مراهقة أمام عتاولة السياسة ( وطنى ) ضد ( أسلام سياسى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أفتقاد القائد ) = فلا يصلح أن يكون الفيس بوك ( العالم الأفتراضى ) هو القائد بما يحوى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من ( أكاذيب – أفتراءات – فتاوى - تربُص )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولايزال هذا الفيس هو المُحرك الأساسى لنا .....كارثة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو وضعناه الى جوار إعلام ( بياكل عيش ) ...كارثتين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وعلى رأى الأعلان .... ( طلع الفاسد اللى جواك ) [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]نعود مع حضراتكم ...أياماً قبل 25 يناير 2011*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونقرأ جيداً ... ما خفى عننا ( بمزاجنا ) أو أخفوه عننا بالرغم من وضوحه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أقف عند قضية خالد سعيد ( بأعتباره أيقونة الثورة ) كما يُراد بنا أن نقول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وعند هذا الخبر تحديداً : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أجرت وزارة الخارجية الأميركية اتصالا بالحكومة المصرية (!!!) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقال المتحدث باسم الخارجية الأميركية فيليب كراولي إن الولايات المتحدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تنتظر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] من السلطات المصرية أن " تحاسب كل من هو مسئول" ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

نسأل هنا سؤال عابر ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تفرغت واشنطن ( لشاب أسكندرانى مُتهم ) المباحث نازلة تجيبه ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزارة الخارجية الأميركية بما لديها من مشاغل وصراعات على مستوى العالم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُتفرغة لجنحة ضرب ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يرى أحد سخافة بمثل هذه السخافة ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل منا من لا يرى بدايات أى ( تربُص ) بلاش مؤامرة دى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نراكم بعد الفاصل .... أوعوا تروحوا أى حتة [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]بعدها حادث ( كنيسة القديسين ) ...!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأخوان *​*[FONT=&quot]ومعهم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]البرادعى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أتهموا النظام بأنه هو من أفتعل الحادث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونفت الداخلية ( حبيب العادلى ) وأعلنت ان الجيش الأسلامى التابع لحماس هو من فعلها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ثم اُغلق ملف القديسين  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
السؤال الآن بسيط جداً .... أتى الأخوان الى الحكم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا لم يأمروا بفتح الملف مرة أخرى و( حبيب العادلى ) و( مُبارك ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والنظام السبق كله ...تحت أيديهم ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد سؤال ...[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2014)

*


مارياماريا قال:



25 يناير خلتنا نحس اننا بنى ادمين بجد 
حتى لو كانت مؤامره بس بجد احنا كنا مبسوطين بيها 
وفرحانين فى مبارك الفاسد اللى ملا البلد امراض وجهل وجوع 
وفرحانين بثورة يونيو كمان اكتر من يناير 
وعندنا امل البلد يتصلح حالها بقى  والفساد يخف شويه 
لانه له جذور قويه لانه من زمان اوى 
موضوع جميل استاذى ربنا يباركك 


أنقر للتوسيع...


أهو ده مثال للي بتكلم عنه 
مبارك فاسد
مبارك ملا البلد مرض وجهل وجوع
ولو استمر بينا الحال بهذا الفكر 
ابشركم بما هو ابشع
وقتها ولا مليون سيسي هيقدر يعمل حاجه
وكأن مبارك هو من امر الطبيب يترك ضميره وهو يتعامل مع مرضاه
والمدرس لا يعي دوره التربوي ..والمهندس يغش براحته
وهو من دس الفساد ف جيناتنا
وجعل الرشوه مبدأ
وعلمنا ان نلقي
بالقمامه
من نوافذ سياراتنا..وعلمنا اصول التحرش
وإعطانا قاموس الشتائم
اليوميه
هو من جعل كل موظف يتفنن
ف التزويغ
من عمله
وعلمنا اصول الغش ف عمليات
البيع والشراء
خلينا مكملين
ورا شماعة
مبارك
خلينا كده لابسين توب الملايكه
ومصدقين نفسنا*


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

مش عارفة يا استاذ عبود كلامك بيخلى الفار يلعب فى راسى
طيب لو فعلا زى ما بتقول مؤمرات خارجية وايادى داخلية بتتربص وتنفذ حاليا دورهم ايه؟؟
او يعنى احنا افشلنا مؤامراتهم بتصحيح خط سير الثورة اللى هو كان فى 30/6
ولا ننتظر باقى مسلسل المؤامرات والتربصات؟؟ يبان ايه من الاوضاع حاليا والاحداث الجارية
لسه عايشين فى المؤامرة الكبيرة اللى كان اسمها ثورة يناير


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مش عارفة يا استاذ عبود كلامك بيخلى الفار يلعب فى راسى
> طيب لو فعلا *زى ما بتقول مؤمرات خارجية* وايادى داخلية بتتربص وتنفذ حاليا دورهم ايه؟؟
> او يعنى احنا افشلنا مؤامراتهم بتصحيح خط سير الثورة اللى هو كان فى 30/6
> ولا ننتظر باقى مسلسل المؤامرات والتربصات؟؟ يبان ايه من الاوضاع حاليا والاحداث الجارية
> لسه عايشين *فى المؤامرة الكبيرة* اللى كان اسمها ثورة يناير


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ ...*​*[FONT=&quot]بصى هى مش مؤامرة على المُطلق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو تربص ...واحد مستنيكى ( تقعى ) وينفذ خطة الوقوع اللى هو حاططها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الفرق بيننا وبين العالم دى - أنهم بياخدوا كل حاجة على محمل الجد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا عندنا ( التواكل ) و ( خليها على الله ) هى السائدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما بيضعوا خطط مستقبلية -  ماذا لو نزلت علينا مخلوقات من الفضاء ..!!!![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]استغلوا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حدوتة ( خالد سعيد ) دى ...نفخوا فيها كأيقونة للثورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسألى أى حد فى أمريكا ...عن أساليب الشرطة الأميريكة لـــ ( مُخالف مرور )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش جنحة سرقة ومخدرات ...!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شاب أسكندرانى أخد علقة موت على يد المباحث ( أنا ضد الكلام دة طبعاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستغلوها أزاى ؟؟؟ ....هنا نقدر نقرا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> أهو ده مثال للي بتكلم عنه
> مبارك فاسد
> ...



*لا يا دونا انا بقصد بمبارك كنظام مش كشخص 
هو مبن معاه السلطه والنشريع مش نظامه 
احنا ايه اللى خلانا فرحنا بثورة يناير 
شوفتى او اى كان اسمها مش علشان الفساد والفاسدين 
المستشفيات طيب والتعليم والوساطه 
والرشوه شوفتى عدد الناس اللى عندها كنسر وفيرس سى 
ولا استشهاد  بتوع نجح حمادى يوم العيد ولا القديسين العيد اللى وراه 
حقيقى مش هيسبها الفساد بسهوله 
بس عندنا امل فى الجاى 
*


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> أهو ده مثال للي بتكلم عنه
> مبارك فاسد
> ...



انا معاكى جدا يا دونا انه الفساد الاخلاقى فى بلادنا اصبح اسوء واضخم من اى نوع فساد اخر ..
وان مبارك مش هو السبب الوحيد للى وصلناله دا لكن متنسيش انه فى اخر سنوات حكمه كان رئيس اكلته الشيخوخه اصبح خيال مجرد خيال يادوب ممشى البلد بالعافيه واختياراته لكبار الموظفين واللى كانوا بيديروا شئون البلد كان على حسب المحسوبية والمصالح الشخصية  
الحال لما يستمر كده سنوات وسنوات  هننتظر ايه؟؟؟
ماهو كل حاجة عندك فيها فساد وتراكم ومفيش حد بيحاسب المحاسبة كان من المفترض انها تقلل من كم الفساد اللى موجود واللى اصبح غير محتمل 
وجود السيسى رئيس مش هيكون هو الحل للخروج من الازمة  
السيسى رمز هيشجع الصغير والكبير لمراجعة وحساب انفسهم لانه بالفعل الشعب المصرى افتقد الرئيس القدوة والراعى الحكيم افقد ثقته فى رئيسه علشان كده اصبح الاداء بيتصف بالاهمال واللامبالاه بعتقد وجود القدوة والرمز هيفرق كتير فى اداءنا وهو ده اللى هيكون الحل بإذن يسوع


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2014)

*شفتى يا استاذه دونا فيديو مبارك وهو بيكبر دماغة والحزب الوطنى بيصقفله ....؟؟؟

[YOUTUBE]5kHyT4T0jFI[/YOUTUBE]​
هل كان مبارك غافل عن فساد الدولة, سواء كانت الاجابة بنعم او لا فهو المسئول .... حتى ولو كان طرطور .... فهو رضى على نفسه ذلك
لماذا صمت عن ما يحدث للاقباط
لماذا سمح بالتزوير فى الانتخابات
لماذا سمح للاخوان بالتغول فى مفاصل الدولة
ان لم يكن مبارك هو المسئول فمن تراه يكون المسئول
انا لن الوم من يأتى ليعبث فى بيتى ويخربه لصالح مصالحه
لكنى الوم واعاقب اهل بيتى الذين سمحوا بهذا العبث*


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> شفتى يا اتاذ


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2014)

*


مارياماريا قال:





لا يا دونا انا بقصد بمبارك كنظام مش كشخص 
هو مبن معاه السلطه والنشريع مش نظامه 
احنا ايه اللى خلانا فرحنا بثورة يناير 
شوفتى او اى كان اسمها مش علشان الفساد والفاسدين 
المستشفيات طيب والتعليم والوساطه 
والرشوه شوفتى عدد الناس اللى عندها كنسر وفيرس سى 
ولا استشهاد  بتوع نجح حمادى يوم العيد ولا القديسين العيد اللى وراه 
حقيقى مش هيسبها الفساد بسهوله 
بس عندنا امل فى الجاى 


أنقر للتوسيع...




soul & life قال:





انا معاكى جدا يا دونا انه الفساد الاخلاقى فى بلادنا اصبح اسوء واضخم من اى نوع فساد اخر ..
وان مبارك مش هو السبب الوحيد للى وصلناله دا لكن متنسيش انه فى اخر سنوات حكمه كان رئيس اكلته الشيخوخه اصبح خيال مجرد خيال يادوب ممشى البلد بالعافيه واختياراته لكبار الموظفين واللى كانوا بيديروا شئون البلد كان على حسب المحسوبية والمصالح الشخصية  
الحال لما يستمر كده سنوات وسنوات  هننتظر ايه؟؟؟
ماهو كل حاجة عندك فيها فساد وتراكم ومفيش حد بيحاسب المحاسبة كان من المفترض انها تقلل من كم الفساد اللى موجود واللى اصبح غير محتمل 
وجود السيسى رئيس مش هيكون هو الحل للخروج من الازمة  
السيسى رمز هيشجع الصغير والكبير لمراجعة وحساب انفسهم لانه بالفعل الشعب المصرى افتقد الرئيس القدوة والراعى الحكيم افقد ثقته فى رئيسه علشان كده اصبح الاداء بيتصف بالاهمال واللامبالاه بعتقد وجود القدوة والرمز هيفرق كتير فى اداءنا وهو ده اللى هيكون الحل بإذن يسوع

أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب مبارك رمز الفساد وسببه الأوحد من وجهة نظر البعض
رفع إيده هو ونظامه
بقالهم
اد ايه
ف حاجه اتغيرت
ومش بتكلم علي مستوي السلطه
بتكلم علي شعب ثار وقال يا اصلاح
حد غير من نفسه..حد ابتدأ يراعي ضميره ف شغله
حد قال ابدأ بنفسي
شوفنا
اي انجاز
بعيدا عن انجازات القوات المسلحه
صدقوني لو حتي نظام مبارك كان ملائكي وحب يحاسب ويصلح
كان زمان الشعب كله ف السجن بكوكتيل
مختلف من التهم
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2014)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot]لآ ...​[FONT=&quot]بصى هى مش مؤامرة على المُطلق​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**


عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]هو تربص ...واحد مستنيكى ( تقعى ) وينفذ خطة الوقوع اللى هو حاططها[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الفرق بيننا وبين العالم دى - أنهم بياخدوا كل حاجة على محمل الجد[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أحنا عندنا ( التواكل ) و ( خليها على الله ) هى السائدة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هما بيضعوا خطط مستقبلية -  ماذا لو نزلت علينا مخلوقات من الفضاء ..!!!![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]استغلوا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حدوتة ( خالد سعيد ) دى ...نفخوا فيها كأيقونة للثورة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أسألى أى حد فى أمريكا ...عن أساليب الشرطة الأميريكة لـــ ( مُخالف مرور )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مش جنحة سرقة ومخدرات ...!![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شاب أسكندرانى أخد علقة موت على يد المباحث ( أنا ضد الكلام دة طبعاً )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أستغلوها أزاى ؟؟؟ ....هنا نقدر نقرا [/FONT]​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


استاذ عبود اتفق معك ف كل مشاركاتك السابقه ف الموضوع
الا اني اسجل اعتراضي
علي رفضك
واقع  وجود مؤامره دوليه منظمه لها ملامح وأذرع
الي الان تكشفت بعض اوراقها واعتقد مع الوقت ستكون هناك دلائل اكثر علي صدق كلامي*[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2014)

*


صوت صارخ قال:



شفتى يا استاذه دونا فيديو مبارك وهو بيكبر دماغة والحزب الوطنى بيصقفله ....؟؟؟

[YOUTUBE]5kHyT4T0jFI[/YOUTUBE]​
هل كان مبارك غافل عن فساد الدولة, سواء كانت الاجابة بنعم او لا فهو المسئول .... حتى ولو كان طرطور .... فهو رضى على نفسه ذلك
لماذا صمت عن ما يحدث للاقباط
لماذا سمح بالتزوير فى الانتخابات
لماذا سمح للاخوان بالتغول فى مفاصل الدولة
ان لم يكن مبارك هو المسئول فمن تراه يكون المسئول
انا لن الوم من يأتى ليعبث فى بيتى ويخربه لصالح مصالحه
لكنى الوم واعاقب اهل بيتى الذين سمحوا بهذا العبث

أنقر للتوسيع...

حضرتك ممكن تقولي الشخص اللي كان بيكلمه
كان بيقوله ايه 
صوته مش واضح عندي
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> استاذ عبود اتفق معك ف كل مشاركاتك السابقه ف الموضوع
> الا اني اسجل اعتراضي
> علي رفضك
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مرفضتش المؤامرة الدولية ... لأن فرع منها هو التربُص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التربُص [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنا لواقعة جت لهم على الطبطاب ... ( خالد سعيد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وواقعة ( القديسين ) كذلك ... التربُص هو جزء من خطط موضوعة للمنطقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]دعم الأخوان ( الذى يعنى بالضرورة ) دعماً لحماس ...هى المؤامرة الأصلية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الباقى : سذاجة شعوب + أستغلال دينى + أستهبال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يرون ( ابو غريب ) و ( جوانتينامو ) ...ويرون حجز قسم شرطة " سيدى جابر " !!!؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ 
*وأحنا وراهم *:2:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (27 مارس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> سامحنى اخى الحبيب ..
> الموضوع ليس خلاف عقائدى لانه لايوجد لدينا عقائديا ما نكفر به اخواتنا فى المسيح ..
> المفروض ان نحب الجميع لا ان نكفرهم ..


دعنا اخى الحبيب لا نضع راسنا فى الرمل ونقول لا يوجد
هناك امور جوهرية  تحاول الكنائس الان الوصول لقاعدة مشتركة بينها


----------



## grges monir (27 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الكنيسة القبطية قبلت التعايش مع ديانة تؤمن "بإنه قد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح" وكفرّت ورفضت الذين قالوا ان المسيح له طبيعتان ......*


لا يا استاذى
ان تقبل الاخر وتعيش معة  ويكون مختلف عنك ايمانيا شىء
وان تريد ان تطلب منها  ان تؤمن وتعترف  لطائفة معينة انة يؤمن بنفس افكارك وعقيدتك شىء اخر
هل قبول الكنيسة ان تعيش  مع اخر يعنى اعترافها انها تؤمن بما   يقول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2014)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot] ​​ [FONT=&quot]أنا مرفضتش المؤامرة الدولية ... لأن فرع منها هو التربُص​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**


عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]التربُص [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هنا لواقعة جت لهم على الطبطاب ... ( خالد سعيد )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وواقعة ( القديسين ) كذلك ... التربُص هو جزء من خطط موضوعة للمنطقة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]دعم الأخوان ( الذى يعنى بالضرورة ) دعماً لحماس ...هى المؤامرة الأصلية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الباقى : سذاجة شعوب + أستغلال دينى + أستهبال [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لا يرون ( ابو غريب ) و ( جوانتينامو ) ...ويرون حجز قسم شرطة " سيدى جابر " !!!؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]​ 
وأحنا وراهم :2:​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

اقتنع معك بنظرية التربص ف حالة خالد سعيد
اما امر حادث القديسين فالأمر مختلف ولا يجوز وضع الأمرين ف سله
واحده
بالفعل حدث استغلال حتي إعلاميا لحادث لا يستحق كل هذا الجدل
واستخدام الامر دوليا يثير الكثير من الشك والريبه
اما القديسين فهذا يقع ضمن مخطط كبير
وباقي حديثك اتفق معاك بشده
*[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> دعنا اخى الحبيب لا نضع راسنا فى الرمل ونقول لا يوجد
> هناك امور جوهرية  تحاول الكنائس الان الوصول لقاعدة مشتركة بينها



استاذى انا لم اقل انه لا يوجد خلاف بل قلت انه لا يوجد لدينا عقائديا بتكفير اخوتنا فى المسيح ..
لنطلب ونصلى الى الله كثيرا ان يوحد كنيسته ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أحنا متآمرين على نفسنا أصلاً  *​*[FONT=&quot]...أتفضلى خبر اليوم السابع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]معرفش العيل العبيط اللى كتب العنوان دة أية ؟؟.. جاهل ؟؟ وألا بيتعمد أستفزاز الناس ؟؟!!

[/FONT]*​





*[FONT=&quot]
أى متهم فى مصر ...أُكرر ( أى متهم) عامل معارضة أو أستشكال فى الحُكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيتم ترحيله الى المحكمة بمأمورية ( خاصة) ..أسم أمها كدة ( مأمورية خاصة ) 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحسب نوع وعدد المتهمين يتم أختيار سيارة الترحيلات .... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية بقى ( بوكس خصوصى ) دى ؟؟؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على رأى باسم يوسف ...( الصحافة لمت ) ...أيوة هى فعلاً ( لمت ) شوية جهلة على شوية حاقدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على شوية ناس بتحب تولعها وخلاص ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية النتيجة ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آدى عينة تعليقات ( جهلة )  على واضع عنوان ( جاهل زيهم )[/FONT]*​ 










*[FONT=&quot]
ودة اللى بيحصل بالظبط ع الفيس بوك ...جهل بيجر جهل 
[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 مارس 2014)

> *السيد ياسر دخل الموضوع فى السادسة صباحا مع بعض البصاصين ...... ولازال هو وامثاله يصرون على منهجهم التجارى *


أستاذ صوت 

أنا متابع للموضوع وأقرأ الآراء وأتعلم منكم 

وفى نيتى المشاركة إن شاء الله


----------



## grges monir (27 مارس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> استاذى انا لم اقل انه لا يوجد خلاف بل قلت انه لا يوجد لدينا عقائديا بتكفير اخوتنا فى المسيح ..
> لنطلب ونصلى الى الله كثيرا ان يوحد كنيسته ..


وانا متق معك فى هذا
انا ردى لم يكن عن تفكير احد لاحد وانما هل يوجد خلاف ام لا
دمت بود اخى الغالى


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 مارس 2014)

25 يناير عام 2011

مجموعة من الشباب ( لطاف ) ساءهم تردى الأحوال فى بلادهم على كافة الأصعدة ، فعنت لهم ( فكرة ) وهى الخروج فى مظاهرات ( سلمية ) للمطالبة بالتغيير والإصلاح
صادفت رغبة عند الكثيرين فانضموا إليها فارتفعت المطالب إلى إسقاط النظام 
أدرك النظام القائم آنذاك ( ومازال ) بعد جمعة الغضب 28 / 1 ، وموقعة الجمل 2 /2 أنه لابد من الإلتفات ( السياسى ) وإلا فلن ترجع تلك الجحافل إلى بيوتها سيما وقد كسرت حاجز الخوف ، فكان لابد من التضحية برأس حتى لو كان ثمينا فكان ( مبارك ) 
فأقيمت أفراح وليالى ملاح فى حين كان إدراك العقلاء أنه يانااااااااااس هذه بداية وليست نهاية وأننا نخطو خطوة أولى فى طريق إصلاح شاق وطويل 
بدأت بعد ذلك مسألة تصفية الحساب 
فأما الحركات الثورية ( الشكلية )  قليلة الخبرة فقد انتهى أمرها سريعا حتى بدون أن يكون لها حزب سياسى ( عليه القيمة ) !
وأما القوة الأبرز والأكثر تنظيما ( الإخوان المسلمون ) فكانت تحتاج لبعض الوقت سيما بعد استغلالهم خلو الساحة فى تحقيق نجاحات على الأرض 
استخدمت ( القيادة ) ذكائها وخبرتها وأجنحتها العاملة من جيش وشرطة وإعلام وقضاء وإشاعات وسخريات وبلاك بلوك ( هما راحوا فين ؟! ) وغيرها  
فى ( شيطنة ) الإخوان المسمين 
ولأنننا بلا خطية ( خالص ) فقد تبارينا بضرب الإخوان بالحجارة والمولتوف وحرق مقراتهم !
وحين نجحت خطة ( الشيطنة ) كانت الضربة القاضية ل 25 يناير وذلك فى 30 / 6 
ثم كان انقلاب 3 /7 ورمى إرادة أكثر من 12 مليون بنى آدم فى الزبالة ! وطحنها تحت البيادة !
هذه قصة ( حركة ) 25 يناير عندى


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 مارس 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> 25 يناير عام 2011
> 
> مجموعة من الشباب ( لطاف ) ساءهم تردى الأحوال فى بلادهم على كافة الأصعدة ، فعنت لهم ( فكرة ) وهى الخروج فى مظاهرات ( سلمية ) للمطالبة بالتغيير والإصلاح
> صادفت رغبة عند الكثيرين فانضموا إليها فارتفعت المطالب إلى إسقاط النظام
> ...



أ.ياسر
الاخوان لا يحتاجوا الى ان يشيطنهم احد لانهم بالفعل شياطين 
والانقلاب الذى تتحدث عنه خرج يؤيده اكثر من ثلاثون مليون مصرى .. فلا اعرف كيف تسميه انقلاب ..
وال 12 مليون اللى بتتكلم على ارادتهم اللى اترمت فى الزبالة فيهم اكتر من 11 مليون ما بين مضحوك عليه ومدفوع له ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 مارس 2014)

> الاخوان لا يحتاجوا الى ان يشيطنهم احد لانهم بالفعل شياطين




وأنتم ملائكة أطهار لاتعصون الله وتفعلون ماتأمرون




> والانقلاب الذى تتحدث عنه خرج يؤيده اكثر من ثلاثون مليون مصرى .


. 
وهتقولى بعد كده إن 11 مليون مضحوك عليهم 

مين بقى المضحوك عليه ؟!

ياراجل ده القاهرة أكثر المدن إزدحاما ب12 مليون !!




> فلا اعرف كيف تسميه انقلاب ..



وأنا لاأعرف كيف تسميه غير ذلك ؟!




> وال 12 مليون اللى بتتكلم على ارادتهم اللى اترمت فى الزبالة فيهم اكتر من 11 مليون ما بين مضحوك عليه ومدفوع له


..

خلاص يبقى المرة الجاية ميضحكش عليهم ، ويختاروا حد تانى !!

انت عارف ياصديقى العزيز عبد يسوع أنا كاره لما حدث ليه ؟

أقول لك بصراحة :

أنا أختلف مع الإخوان فى أشياء ، وعندما حاولوا يوما ضمى إلى صفوفهم تركت لهم المسجد ورجعت

 ، بس قضيتى العدل ثم العدل ثم العدل 

تعلمت ( دينيا ) أنه لايحملنى كره قوم على ألا أعدل فى القول فضلا عن الفعل 

فالعدل أقرب للتقوى !

إيه الموضوع باختصار 

السلطة للإخوان : ماتيجوا نلعب لعبة الديمقراطية 

الإخوان : أنتو بتتكلموا جد 

السلطة : آه والله والشعب يختار 

الإخوان : ياريت موافقين 

نتيجة ( اللعبة ) : فوز الإخوان 

السلطة : إيه ياولاد ......أنتو صدقتو ا ولاإيه إحنا كنا بنهزر !

روح ياض منك له على السجن تانى !

كفروا بالذى دعوا إليه !

تلك الغصة والمرارة التى أشعر بها

لاأحب الخداع والمكر  وقبله الظلم !


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 مارس 2014)

يبقى يااستاذ صوت الإجابة  باختصار 

25 يناير لاثورة ولا مؤامرة ولاشئ 

لاتعدو أن تكون ( حركة شعبية ) تم القضاء عليها 

أو ( انتفاضة شعبية ) تم إجهاضها 

وبقى الحال على ماهو عليه قبلها بل أسوأ !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أستاذ ياسر ... أحترم وجهة نظرك ورؤيتك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أطمع فى بضعة أسئلة خفيفة بينا وبين بعض ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى أسئلة عقلانية لا تحتاج الى معلومات أو تخمينات أو رؤي سياسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موافق ؟ وألا خلعون ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نفتح بيها موضوع حوارى خفيف ؟!.. والا نكمل هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتظر ردك ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 مارس 2014)

أخى الفاضل أ. ياسر ..
تقصد مين بأنتم ملائكة ؟
وبعدين ديموقراطية أيه اللى ممكن تنفع 
مع أرهابيين لا يعترفون بوطن ولا مواطنة 
ومنهجهم التكفير وخرج من عبائتهم كل 
الجماعات التكفيرية من قاعدة و جهاد 
وغيرهم ؟ 
وبعدين لو زى ما بتقول السلطة ضحكت 
على الاخوان ففى مثل بيقول النصاب 
مابيضحكش غير على الطماع ..
وهما طماعين وكدابين وماظنش انك 
هاتختلف معايا ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستاذ ياسر ... أحترم وجهة نظرك ورؤيتك ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أطمع فى بضعة أسئلة خفيفة بينا وبين بعض ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى أسئلة عقلانية لا تحتاج الى معلومات أو تخمينات أو رؤي سياسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موافق ؟ وألا خلعون ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نفتح بيها موضوع حوارى خفيف ؟!.. والا نكمل هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتظر ردك ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


​

*[FONT=&quot]اتفضل أستاذ عبود *​​[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]أفضل أن يكون موضوع منفصل *​​[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]بس أنا على سفر الجمعة وهرجع السبت بإذن الله *​​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 مارس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح;3603752[SIZE=5 قال:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2014)

اهلا ياسر فى انتظار عودتك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 مارس 2014)

أ.ياسر ...
ان لم تفعل القيادة السياسية ذلك من 
تمكين الاخوان من الحكم فى وقت لم 
يكن يوجد فى مصر عسكرى واحد لتمكنوا 
وقتها من تدمير الدولة ..
يعنى الان توجد أجهزة أمنية ومخابراتية
تعمل بكل طاقتها و عمليات الاغتيلات 
والتفجيرات و الحرق والقتل تملاء البلد 
فما بالك من الفترة فى ما بعد يناير ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2014)

موضوع جميل يا استاذنا وتحليل رائع , مفيش كلام اقدر اقوله 
لكن معرفش ليه بجد يا استاذنا مصر دايما بتتخان من الداخل اكتر من الخارج وهى ديه المصيبة والوضع الحالى اللى فيه مصر دلوقتى هو مبدأ الهى ما يزرعه الانسان اياه يحصد ايضا , اذا زرعنا فساد متوقعين نحصد ايه ؟ 
حد هيقول ما هو الفساد موجود فى كل العالم حتى العالم المتقدم مش بيحصدو ليه هما كمان ؟ اه طبعا الفساد والخطية منتشرين فى كل حته 
بس احنا مصيبتنا اننا بنخبى فسادنا فى ستارة الدين وده اسوأ انواع الفساد واستخدام اسم الرب باطلا 

بالنسبة ل 25 يناير متهيألى مينفعش توصيفها فى جملة واحدة  يعنى لا هى مؤامرة ولا ثورة ولا انتفاضة ولالالالا بس 
لا هى كل دول مع بعض 
ناس زهقانة وتعبانة ومطحونة خرجت غاضبة بصدق فعلا 
وعلى امل ان الاوضاع تتغير 
وبعدين قوى خارجية وداخلية مش هقول قاعدة عاملة مؤامرة بالمسطرة لكن استغلت الموقف ونطت عليه وكانت النتيجة اللى حصل بعد كده


----------



## geegoo (28 مارس 2014)

> وأما القوة الأبرز والأكثر تنظيما (  الإخوان المسلمون ) فكانت تحتاج لبعض الوقت سيما بعد استغلالهم خلو الساحة  فى تحقيق نجاحات على الأرض
> استخدمت ( القيادة ) ذكائها وخبرتها وأجنحتها العاملة من جيش وشرطة وإعلام  وقضاء وإشاعات وسخريات وبلاك بلوك ( هما راحوا فين ؟! ) وغيرها
> فى ( شيطنة ) الإخوان المسمين
> ولأنننا بلا خطية ( خالص ) فقد تبارينا بضرب الإخوان بالحجارة والمولتوف وحرق مقراتهم !


احنا مش هنشارك في 25 يناير
*احنا الثورة*
احنا ايدنا في ايد الثوار
*اول من جلس مع عمر سليمان*
احنا هننافس علي 35 % من المجلس
*منافسة علي كل الدواير بأحط الأساليب و اكتر من 40 %*
احنا مش هنرشح حد للرياسة
*رشحوا بدل الواحد اتنين*
مشروع النهضة و نحمل الخير لمصر
*الاعلام هو اللي قال .. احنا ماقلناش حاجة من دي*
هدفنا المشاركة لا المغالبة
*طوفان اخواني بدأ من الوزارات حتي المجالس المحلية مرورا بالنقابات*
الديموقراطية هي طريقنا 
*الاعلان الدستوري*
أنا الشعب لو قالي امشي هامشي
*الشرعية
فعلا تم شيطنتهم الناس دي .... 
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ.. يسعد مساك واسعد الله حياتك.. ثم ودي اعترض 
على
..





> . لا اساس لها من الصحة ..... فالقرآن نفسه يقول ان الله اعطى هذه الارض لشعب اسرائيل (الإسراء 104 : وَقُلْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اسْكُنُوا الْأَرْضَ فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآخِرَةِ جِئْنَا بِكُمْ لَفِيفًا ) وكما جاء فى تفسير القرطبى والطبرى أن الأرض هنا تعنى أَرْض الشَّأْم وَمِصْر......


سبب اعتراضي انه مايجوز ناخذ ايات ونفسرها ناخدها دليل 
انت تقول ان الله اعطاهم وجبت ايه تقولهم اسكنو الارض؟ ايه علاقة الايه دي بالعطيه؟ هل قال لهم اعطيتكم الارض؟
الايه دي اللي اقتبستها من سياقها بتتكلم عن مرحله معينه من زمن كانو اليهود مستضعفين ومعذبهم فرعون ثم الله هلك فرعون وقال لهم الان اسكنو الارض وما حدد كمان,.  اذا فهمت  من القرطبي حضرتك من الايه ان الشام عطيه لليهود ليش ما تضيف لها مصر مش قال مصر كمان؟ ولا يعني عشان بلدك؟
في تكمله للحدوته 
الحقيقه انهم  بعدما نجاهم من فرعون ورجعو الى الاستهبال حكم عليهم بالشتات  في القران
حبيت اوضح لك عشان محدش يفتكرنا اننا خبالى وكمان مش عاجبنا كلام ربنا فرحنا نتحرش باليهود في ارض معطيه اليهم من سنين..واتمنى تتقبل توضيحي بكل سعة صدر 
عندي تعليق بخصوص المؤامره احنا كلنا نؤمن بها فيها جزء بسيط حقيقي لكن العرب بشكل عام يبالغون كل خيباتهم يرجعوها للمؤامره ومافيش كمان مؤامره متفق عليها
الجمعه الماضيه كانت عندكم مظاهرات حرق فيها اعلام الامارات والسعوديه وامريكا باعتبار انهم يتأمرون على مصر
وتشوف كمان برامج ومذيعين وهاشتاجات تشتم قطر وامريكا باعتبار انهم يتامرون على مصر
بصراحه سالفتكم محيره والشكوى الى الله عسى يهدي خلقه.. وعسى الفريق السيسي يظبط البلد ويزين امورها زي قبل 
عندي تعليق ثاني
بخصوص اسرائيل ومصر..  دعمكم للفلسطين جزء م ن عداوتكم معهم لكن مش كلها في حقيقه اخرى وهي انها كانت محتله ارضكم اللي هي بلدكم شي طبيعي تنشأ عداوه.. 
وهذا بعد ما استرجعتم اراضيكم ازدانت الدنيا وزانت اموركم....


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2014)

*لا زال معظم المشاركين بعيدين عن صلب الموضوع ..... ماذا عن فسادنا كشعب ....؟؟؟؟
إنى بحاجة لمعرفة نتائج هذا الفساد علينا كشعب .....
اين نتائج تدينا الظاهرى .... ماذا قدمت المساجد والكنائس للمصريين ..... ؟؟؟؟
سامحونى ..... قدموا تديين زائف ..... بلا اى قيمة ......
هل لدينا قيم ندافع عنا .......
80% من المساكن القديمة مغلقة ومستأجريها ليسوا بحاجة إليها ..... ومع هذا يظل شاغليها تركها مغلقة والشعب كله يصرخ من أزمة إسكان تأكل كافة جوانب المجتمع ...... أنه فساد محمى بقوانين ظالمة قدمها عبد الناصر كرشاوى لفئات المجتمع ...... ألم نصفق لعبد الناصر وهو يوزع تلك الرشاوى ......
وإن نظرنا لفساد الجنسى ..... حدث ولا حرج ..... نحن تفوقنا على الغرب في فسادنا الجنسى ...... الفارق الوحيد أننا ننهج على القاعدة القائلة "إذا بليتم فاستتروا" أما في الغرب فأنهم يسيرون بعكس تلك القاعدة .....
الفساد المالى ..... غول ينهش في مقدرات الدولة ..... وكبار صغار موظفى الدوله ممكن أن يجعلوا شخص ينهب ملايين الجنيهات .... مقابل بضع آلاف من الجنيهات كرشاوى .... وكله بالقانون ..... 
المتأسلمين أمثال ياسر الجندى وكافة البصاصين ليسوا منتميين للدولة .... بل منتميين لجماعاتهم ... سواء كانوا أخوان أو سلفيين ......
مجدى يعقوب ممنوع أن يكون رئيسا للدولة .... لأنه مسيحيى .... بينما ياسر برهانى ممكن أن يكون ..... وطظ في الكفائة ...... فكيف تتقدم دولة هذا هو أختيارها .....
دولة بهذا الفساد .... لن توقفها لا 25 يناير ولا 30 يونيو ولا حكم الأخوان ولا السلفيين ..... نحن مدفونين اسفل جبل من التعفن والفساد لأكثر من 1500 سنة ...... فكيف يمكن أن نزيلة ...
ستأتى سنين الجوع بلا يوسف .... فقد بعناه وقتلناه ونثرنا اشلاءه في كافة أرجاء الدولة المصرية ..... وقاتليه هم نحن .....
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 مارس 2014)

أستاذى وأبى العزيز ..
يجب أن يفنى هذا الجيل ..
حينما فسد جيل الخروج وأستهتر بمواعيد 
الله له وأشتهى العبودية والرجوع لمصر
منعه الله من دخول أرض الموعد وأعطاها
لاولادهم ..
ونحن أيضا فسدنا روحيا ودنياويا وشابهنا 
أهل العالم ..
فوجب أن يفنى هذا الجيل لانه لا يمكن 
أصلاحه لانه لا يريد الاصلاح بل العبودية 
لان الفساد قد غطى الرؤوس ..


----------



## بايبل333 (28 مارس 2014)

ثورة 25 يناير ............لا نستطيع ان نتكلم عنها انها ثورة الابعد 25 عاما على الاقل لمعرفة هل هى ثورة ام لا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا زال معظم المشاركين بعيدين عن صلب الموضوع ..... ماذا عن فسادنا كشعب ....؟؟؟؟
> *


*[FONT=&quot]قلت لحضرتك أنك مسبتش ولا خرم أبرة ...!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا شايف كدة ان ولا عهد من العهود عاجبك .. طب نولع فى روحنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا نعمل أزاى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رأيى قلته وكررته عشرات المرات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا ديمقراطيات تصلح لنا ولا نحن بصالحين لها ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لايصلح لنا إلا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فِرْعَوْنْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويشهد على هذا " قرآن " الشعب

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَنَادَىٰ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فِرْعَوْنُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يٰقَوْمِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَهَـٰذِهِ ٱلأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِيۤ أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟!

:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (28 مارس 2014)

أبي الحبيب سلام ونعمة: الحقيقة أن أكثر ما يلفت نظري ويعجبني بل يبهرني دائما في رسائلك هو *شبابك*!  أقصد بذلك هذا الوهج المشتعل وهذه العاطفة المحمومة، بكل ما في ذلك عادة من رفض وتمرد.. ولكن بكل ما فيه أيضا من حدة وتطرف. فهذا باختصار هو تعليقي الوحيد، أنك تحمل رؤية شديدة *التطرف والمبالغة والتعميم*، وهو ما يقود في النهاية إلى كل هذه الصور التي تبدو قاتمة أكثر مما ينبغي ولا تعبر أبدا عن الأوضاع المصرية بصورة دقيقة، لا ماضيا ولا حاضرا. فلا يا أبي ـ إذا سمحت لي ـ رغم كل قسوة الحاضر ومراراته ليست الصورة أبدا بكل هذا السواد والظلام، خاصة إذا تناولنا الأمر تاريخيا. *أكتب لأجل ذلك فقط، وأدعوك ألا تحزن أو تكتئب*، بل أن تفتح بالعكس نوافذ الأمل وتحاول رؤية المشهد من زاوية أخرى، وكم من زوايا للرؤية حقا حين يتعلق الأمر بأمة لها كل هذا الثراء وكل هذا التراث كحبيبتنا *المحروسة*. 


أما الناس فـ"*الناس على دين ملوكهم*"، و"*الناس بأمرائهم أشبه منهم بآبائهم*"، وهذه قوانين الحكم وطبائع الشعوب في أي عصر وفي أي قطر. نعم هناك لا شك فساد وانحلال وجريمة، ولا أقبل أن نتغاضى عن ذلك أو أن نمنح البراءة أو حتى المبرر لأي مجرم أو فاسد، من القاع إلى القمة، ولكن "*الرأس*" هي الأساس دائما عندما نتحدث عن أي *مجتمع *إنساني، والرأس ليست بالضرورة شخصا واحدا وإنما هي "جماعة الحكم" بشكل عام. الآن حيث تتغير الرأس وكل سلطة الحكم، ونتوقع أن تكون السلطة القادمة أفضل بكثير من التي ذهبت، الآن *لنأمل *أن يكون المستقبل أفضل، وهو بمشيئة الله أفضل كثيرا، وإن أخذ ذلك ـ طبيعيا ـ بعض الوقت.

وأما الكنيسة والمسجد فهذه في النهاية مؤسسات ثقافية واجتماعية لا تنفصل عن السياق العام، خيرا كان شرا، تحضرا كان أو تخلفا وانحطاطا. المنتج الذي تقدمه هذه المؤسسات هو في النهاية سبب ونتيجة معا للوضع العام، وشأنهما في ذلك شأن كل هيئة أخرى في المجتمع. إذا تراجعت السياسة وتراجع الاقتصاد وتراجع القانون وتراجع العلم وتراجع الفن وتراجع الإعلام... لا يمكن أبدا أن نتوقع أو أن ننتظر من الكنيسة والمسجد ألا يتراجعا أيضا. هذا كما قلت سياق عام. هناك لا شك إضاءات، لكنها فردية نادرة. قد تجد بهذه الجامعة أو تلك عالما عبقريا، أو تجد بهذه السينما أو تلك فيلما رائعا، فبالمثل قد تجد بهذه الكنيسة أو تلك راعيا متميزا أو لاهوتيا فذا. لكن السياق العام يفرض شيئا آخر على الجميع، وبالتالي تبقى كل هذه الإضاءات فردية نادرة محدودة الأثر.
*
والخلاصة *أن ما تتحدث فيه يا أبي يحتاج نقاشه إلى شهور وربما أعوام قبل أن نصل فيه إلى مثل هذه النتائج النهائية العامة، كما أن هذه النتائج لن تكون أبدا بكل هذه المرارة واليأس كما يظهر في حديثك. 

. . . . . . . . . .​
​


----------



## خادم البتول (28 مارس 2014)

... هناك على سبيل المثال 3 مشروعات أو تيارات رئيسية تتصارع معا داخل مصر طوال كل تاريخها الحديث: هناك أولا *المشروع الإسلامي*: بدأه *جمال الدين الأفغاني *وتبناه *حسن البنا وسيد قطب *وجماعة الأخوان بشكل رئيسي، ووفق هذا المشروع فإن مصر جزء من "*الأمة*" أو من "*الخلافة*" الإسلامية، أهلها أولا مسلمون لا مصريون. المشروع الثاني هو *المشروع العروبي*: بدأه *عبد الرحمن الكواكبي*، الحلبي المولد، وتركز أولا في الهلال الخصيب حتى وصل إلى مصر ووجد أفضل تعبير له على يد *جمال عبد الناصر*، ومصر هنا أيضا جزء من "*الوطن العربي*" الكبير، كما أن المصريين أولا "*عرب*" قبل أن يكونوا مصريين. في مقابل هذه المشروعات "الجامعة" بطبيعتها هناك المشروع أو التيار الثالث، وهو *التيار المصري*: الذي ينطلق من خصوصية مصر وتفردها شخصية وثقافة ومجتمعا ومزاجا وعادات وتقاليد. هذا التيار دعمته السلطة الحاكمة نفسها منذ *محمد علي *حتى وجد أفضل تمثيل له تحديدا عند *الخديوي إسماعيل*، ثم توارى حتى أحياه *السادات *جزئيا بعد المقاطعة العربية لمصر، أما سياسيا وثقافيا ومجتمعيا فقد حمل لواءه وكان أبرز رموزه *مصطفى كامل، طه حسين، أحمد لطفي السيد، سلامة موسى، محمد حسين هيكل*، وغيرهم. 

 بالتوازي مع هذه التيارات الثلاثة المتصارعة ظهر في مصر *صراع آخر *داخل الإسلام نفسه، وكان سببه "*الصدمة*" الحضارية الهائلة التي أحدثتها الحملة الفرنسية في الوعي المصري: مباشرة بعد رحيل بونابرت وولاية محمد علي ظهر تيار ينادي بضرورة الإصلاح والتعاطي مع الغرب ولو كان كافرا من أجل اللحاق بالحضارة الحديثة، وظهر في المقابل تيار آخر يرفض الغرب كله بالأساس ويبغضه بل يتعالى عليه ويحتقره. هذا التيار التجديدي والإصلاحي بدأ بالشهير *رفاعة الطهطاوي*، ثم استمر ليجد أفضل تعبير له عند *محمد عبده*، ثم تلامذته من شيوخ الأزهر *مصطفى المراغي، مصطفى عبد الرازق*، وأخيرا *محمود شلتوت*. ولكن بعد شلتوت تراجع للأسف هذا التيار في النهاية لأسباب عديدة، بل تراجع حتى التيار المصري الأصولي المحافظ نفسه ليفسح الجميع الطريق لتيار آخر وافد من الخارج هو التيار "*الوهابي*" الذي يختلف بالكلية شكلا ومضمونا عن الثقافة المصرية!


هذه كما ترى هي الخريطة العامة ـ باختصار شديد ـ وهذه هي المنطلقات الفكرية الرئيسية التي تحرك الجميع، رصدتها قبل فترة في إطار دراسة صغيرة لتحديد مفهوم "*الأقباط*" وما تعنيه هذه الكلمة في الثقافة المصرية الحديثة، وكما ترى فالأقباط في قلب كل هذه الصراعات. ولكن بعيدا عن قضية الأقباط أعود لموضوعك فأقول: إن الأمر ليس أبدا بهذه البساطة التي تطرحه بها هنا في هذا الموضوع ثم تخلص منه إلى نتائج سوداء مفزعة، كما أن جموع الشعب أيضا ليست بكل هذا السوء والفساد والانحلال كما تتصور وتـُصور. مشكلة هذا الشعب، مثل سائر شعوب المنطقة، ومثل معظم شعوب العالم، هو فقط *الوعي*، وهذا الوعي يبدأ *بالتعليم*، ناهيك بالطبع عن الإعلام والفن وكل ما نسميه "*البنية الفوقية*" للثقافة والمجتمع بشكل عام. ولكن ماذا لو كان الحاكم نفسه وصاحب الأمر فيه مجرد جاهل آخر، عجوز فاسد منحط جاء بالصدفة ليحكم، كل ما لديه خلفية عسكرية لا تعرف ابتداء ماذا تعنيه حتى كلمة الثقافة؟ بل ماذا لو كان هو نفسه صاحب مشروع لتذويب مصر وتفتيتها، تنكر فخدع الملايين بشعارات دينهم ووعود نهضتهم؟ ببساطة سوف يغرق الجميع ويعانون. ببساطة سوف ينحط الجميع ويفسد الجميع، وأيضا سوف *يتألم *الجميع. *ولكن هكذا ـ وهكذا فقط ـ* *تنضج الشعوب وتتعلم، هكذا تفيق وتستيقظ وتنتبه، وهكذا ينمو الوعي ويتطور*، ولو ببطء وتدريجيا. إذن ليس المهم أنها مؤامرة أو ثورة، وليس المهم أنه انقلاب أو تصحيح مسار، المهم أن حركة التاريخ مستمرة وأن الزمن لا يعود إلى الوراء. وعليه ـ ومن ذلك إجمالا ـ أختلف معك وأقول أن *القادم أفضل*، لا شك في ذلك، لأن هذا هو قانون الحياة نفسها وهذه هي حركة الوعي الإنساني *نحو الأمام دائما*.   تحياتي ومحبتي.


​* * *

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2014)

*لا التوليع في انفسنا سيحل اشكالية مصر يا استاذ عبود ...... 

شكررررررا خادم البتول على تحليلك الاكثر من رائع ......

الحل يا سادة ليس سياسى ..... ولا اجتماعى ...... الحل هو حل دينى ....

كفانا بعدا عن الله ...... كفانا متاجرة ...... لن تعود الامة المصرية لتكون امة لها قيمة الا بالرجوع الى الرب ...... اما كيف يكون ذلك ..... فهذا موضوع اخر ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> الحل يا سادة ليس سياسى ..... ولا اجتماعى ...... الحل هو حل دينى ....*


*أى دين فيهم ؟؟؟*
*هل ستقبل الحل الدينى الأسلامى ؟
هل تقبل أن يُطبق عليك ( شرع الله ) كما يقولون ويزعمون ؟
هم طرحوا ( الأسلام هو الحل ) وكنتم أول الرافضين
أالآن تقول لنا الحل هو حل دينى ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2014)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




أى دين فيهم ؟؟؟
هل ستقبل الحل الدينى الأسلامى ؟
هل تقبل أن يُطبق عليك ( شرع الله ) كما يقولون ويزعمون ؟
هم طرحوا ( الأسلام هو الحل ) وكنتم أول الرافضين
أالآن تقول لنا الحل هو حل دينى ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

​

أنقر للتوسيع...

وفرت عليا الكتابه :love34:
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2014)

*استاذ ي انا لا اعترض علي دور وأهمية الدين ف حياتنا رغم انه ف اغلبه ظاهريا
قد نكون محتاجين لتفعيل دور الضمير
ولكن لسنا ف احتياج لحكم ديني
ولا لسيطره
دينيه
ولا للاغراق
فالدين لحد إهمال باقي الاركان
لا نستطيع ان نغفل
انه لا يوجد اتفاق حتي بين ابناء الدين الواحد
فاي اله واي دين تقصد
الم يكن هذا خلافنا مع دعاة تطبيق الشريعه
الم نكره
هذا من السلفيين وعانينا منه الكثير
لا تنسى للاغلبيه
اله ودين مختلف
أهذا ما نسعى اليه!
اشك
اذن نحن لا نحتاج من الدين الا تفعيل دور الضمير
وهنا ياتي الدور الأعم والأشمل والاهم
القانون
دولة القانون ولا شيء سواها..*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> الحل يا سادة ليس سياسى ..... ولا اجتماعى ...... الحل هو حل دينى ....
> 
> *



*مالهم اليابانيين و الصينيين

ما هم زى الفل أهو*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2014)

*


+إيرينى+ قال:



مالهم اليابانيين و الصينيين

ما هم زى الفل أهو​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الفل يختلف تقيمه من شخص لآخر ....ومن منهج لآخر ..... شعب إسرائيل, شعب الله المختار, سقط في الفساد الدينى, فعاقبة الرب بالسبي لأمم, زى الفل في وقتها..... فهل كان الاشوريين والبابليين على الطريق الصحيح أم زالوا واندثروا .... ؟؟؟؟؟
الفل يا ايرينى ليس هو النجاح الاقتصادى أو الالتزام الأخلاقى ... لأن للأخلاق معايير تختلف من ثقافة لأخرى ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2014)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




أى دين فيهم ؟؟؟
هل ستقبل الحل الدينى الأسلامى ؟
هل تقبل أن يُطبق عليك ( شرع الله ) كما يقولون ويزعمون ؟
هم طرحوا ( الأسلام هو الحل ) وكنتم أول الرافضين
أالآن تقول لنا الحل هو حل دينى ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الحل سيكون برجوع مصر للمسيح ...... ونحن الآن في بداية الطريق ....*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> الفل يختلف تقيمه من شخص لآخر ....ومن منهج لآخر ..... شعب إسرائيل, شعب الله المختار, سقط في الفساد الدينى, فعاقبة الرب بالسبي لأمم, زى الفل في وقتها..... فهل كان الاشوريين والبابليين على الطريق الصحيح أم زالوا واندثروا .... ؟؟؟؟؟
> الفل يا ايرينى ليس هو النجاح الاقتصادى أو الالتزام الأخلاقى ... لأن للأخلاق معايير تختلف من ثقافة لأخرى ....*



*يا أستاذى إحنا بنتكلم عن ثورة 

و عن فساد شعب 

و هذا الفساد برغم وجود أديان 

ألعل الأمم الغير دينية نظيفة (غير فاسدة) ، و الأمم الدينية فاسدة

فلنلحد جميعا أفضل بأة :love34:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> الحل سيكون برجوع مصر للمسيح ...... ونحن الآن في بداية الطريق ....*



*ما هم روخرين بيقولوا نفس الكلام :fun_oops:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2014)

*بكل محبه اعلن انسحابي من الحوار
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2014)

*هل كان الأشوريين والبابليين فاسدين عندما سبوا شعب الله .....؟؟؟؟؟
الجميع يعلنون أنهم ملائكة .... وانهم يتبعون الله .... فاليعلنوا ما يشاءوا ..... وليرونا اعمالهم التى تبرهن على ما يقولونه ......
الحل يا سادة أن يكون شعارنا "الحب هو الحل"
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3604179#post3604179 *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 مارس 2014)

استشعار المسئولية :

1- الدينية 

2- الأخلاقية 

على المستوى الفردى ، الجماعى كفيل بالإصلاح 

تلك الإستقامة التى تعنى - فى جميع مراحلها - شعار 

أرجوك - لو سمحت - لاتجعل الخلل يأتى من قبلك ، من ناحيتك 

التدين الظاهرى = النفاق =مصيبة 

وستراه فى كل عصر ومصر !

لذا لا 25 يناير ،ولا30 يونيو ستؤدى لحلول أبدا ، ولن تكون التقدم إلى الأمام ، بل الرجوع إلى الخلف !


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2014)

*


ياسر الجندى قال:



استشعار المسئولية :
1- الدينية 
2- الأخلاقية 
على المستوى الفردى ، الجماعى كفيل بالإصلاح 
تلك الإستقامة التى تعنى - فى جميع مراحلها - شعار 
أرجوك - لو سمحت - لاتجعل الخلل يأتى من قبلك ، من ناحيتك 
التدين الظاهرى = النفاق =مصيبة 
وستراه فى كل عصر ومصر !
لذا لا 25 يناير ،ولا30 يونيو ستؤدى لحلول أبدا ، ولن تكون التقدم إلى الأمام ، بل الرجوع إلى الخلف !


أنقر للتوسيع...

تمام .... التدين الظاهرة = مصيبة ...... وهذه هى آفة مصر منذ منتصف القرن الخامس ....
ومن تظاهروا ضد الفساد نجدهم يصفقون لبعض الامور الفاسدة ... لأنهم يستفيدون من هذا الفساد .... لذا صار المصريين شعب فاسد .... وبحاجة للتأديب من قبل الرب ..... وهذا ما بدأ في 25 يناير 2011 .... 

*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 مارس 2014)

*
متفق معاك أستاذنا إلا فى هذه الجزئية  
*


> لذا صار المصريين شعب فاسد


لاأرى التعميم 

صدقنى ستجد أولو بقية ينهون عن الفساد فى الأرض ، ولن تخلوا الأرض منهم 

نعم قد يكونون قلة قليلة ولكن مازال الخير موجود


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2014)

*


ياسر الجندى قال:




متفق معاك أستاذنا إلا فى هذه الجزئية  


لاأرى التعميم 

صدقنى ستجد أولو بقية ينهون عن الفساد فى الأرض ، ولن تخلوا الأرض منهم 

نعم قد يكونون قلة قليلة ولكن مازال الخير موجود

أنقر للتوسيع...


الرب لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد على صلاحه .... هكذا اخبرنا الكتاب المقدس
نحن نحيا في زمن يشبه زمن نوح ...... 
ونوح لا زال على ارضنا ..... والفلك ايضا موجود 
ومن له أذن للسمع .... فاليسمع
فمن لن يلحق بنوح ويصعد الفلك .... سيكون مصيره كمصير قوم نوح ...*


----------



## grges monir (29 مارس 2014)

الاصلاح المجتمعى لا ينجح بالدين وحدة
يحتاج الى اليات اخرى كثيرة ومعايير تناسب تنوع وثقافات مجتمع 
معايير تستيطع ان تشمل كل الاطياف وتحد اطار قانونى ومجتمعى يسير علية الافراد
الدولة الدينية اى كانت فاشلة تماما فى رايىء لاسباب كثيرة لن اخوض فيها الا اذا استدعى الحوار هذا


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2014)

*


grges monir قال:



الاصلاح المجتمعى لا ينجح بالدين وحدة
يحتاج الى اليات اخرى كثيرة ومعايير تناسب تنوع وثقافات مجتمع 
معايير تستيطع ان تشمل كل الاطياف وتحد اطار قانونى ومجتمعى يسير علية الافراد
الدولة الدينية اى كانت فاشلة تماما فى رايىء لاسباب كثيرة لن اخوض فيها الا اذا استدعى الحوار هذا

أنقر للتوسيع...


الدين هو المصدر الوحيد للأخلاقيات الذى يؤدى إلى السلوك بحسب مشيئة الخالق ....هكذا علمتنا الصلاة الربانية .... (لتكن مشيئتك على الأرض كما هى في السماء) ...... *


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2014)

اسمحولى ياجماعة اقول حاجة يمكن تبان بره الموضوع لكن اعتقد ليها علاقة جزئية بالموضوع , وهتكلم علينا كمصريين بوجه عام 
اللى عاش فى الغربة او بره مصر يعرف ان اسوأ جاليه مع بعضها فى التعامل فى اى مكان فى العالم هى الجالية المصرية 
يعنى فسادنا مش جوه مصر بس ده حتى بناخده معانا بره مصر 
احنا مضروبين بالهوس الدينى اللى بيؤدى مع الوقت وكتر ممارسة الطقوس الدينية ( وانا بتكلم هنا بشكل عام مش على دين معين ) من غير علاقة حقيقية مع ربنا الى موت الضمير تماما وتسكيته وتخديره بشوية طقوس دينية مع استمرار الفساد النفسى والروحى الداخلى 

الموضوع بالظبط زى وضع ضمادات على جرح من غير تنضيفه داخليا شكل جميل من بره لكنه فاسد ومليان بكتريا من جوه 

للاسف فسادنا كشعب مبقاش ليه علاقة بوجودنا جوه مصر بس حتى لما بنطلع بره بناخد معانا نفس الفكر المعوج ونعيش بيه مع بعض وناكل فى بعض فى الغربة 
ايه السبب ؟ حد يقدر يقولى ؟ انا اعتقد انه الهوس الدينى 
على فكرة المعيشة بالضمير الانسانى بدون دين افضل مليون مرة من المعيشة بتدين ظاهرى وطقوس 
وعلشان كده ممكن جدا تلاقو ملحد او لادينى افضل مليون مرة من متدين غضبان ومش طايق حاله على طول وكل اللى بيعمله ادانة الاخرين من غير ما يبص على نفسه الاول 

بالنسبة للاصلاح الدينى يا استاذنا صوت صارخ , فيه مجتمعات مش مسيحية وضميرها وحسها الانسانى عالى جدا 
انا اؤمن والكتاب نفسه قال ( جعل الابدية فى قلبهم ) ان جوه كل انسان نسمة من الرب الخالق وهى الضمير , ممكن يتبع ضميره مع اخيه الانسان ويكون ضميره الانسانى ناموس بحد ذاته زى ماقال بولس الرسول 
ولكن طبعا هدفنا كمسيحيين هو رجوع مصر للمسيح ويعرف المصريون الرب من اجل خلاص نفوسهم الابدى


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2014)

*احييك ديزرت روز على كلامك ..... فعلا اسوء شيئ في الغربة هم ابناء وطننا .... وكم شاهدت من امور مخجلة من اشخاص يرتدون عباءة المصطفيين من السماء ....
الاخلاقيات الارضية لا تكفى ..... فالتاريخ يحدثنا عن امم عظيمة ................لكن عظمتها ارضية ..... ولم تتعدى حدود الارضيات ....لذا اندثرت وولت

لكن الرب خلقنا على صورته ومثاله ... والمطلوب منا ان نصل لهذا .... فالنجاح على الارض هو مجرد نجاح مادى ... وهذا لا يكفى ليصل الإنسان الى المرتبة المعدة له ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2014)

*قام مؤمنى مجتمعنا المنادين بتفعيل شريعة الله الذى يعبدونه بقتل كافرة كانت تقوم بتوصيل دواء لمريضة كانسر من الفقراء ..... قتلوها ليس لإنها تعارضهم ولا لأنها غير ملتزمة في ثيابها ..... قتلوها لأن الكتاب الذى يؤمنون بها صنفها كـ "كافرة" ......
فهل سينصلح حال مجتمع صار هؤلاء القوم مؤمنيه ... وصار الآخرين من الكافرين ....
تعالوا لنسمع ما الذى فعله هؤلاء المؤمنين ...
[YOUTUBE]DcFmEDb19y0[/YOUTUBE]​ *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> 25
> استخدمت ( القيادة ) ذكائها وخبرتها وأجنحتها العاملة من جيش وشرطة وإعلام وقضاء وإشاعات* وسخريات وبلاك بلوك* ( *هما راحوا فين ؟! *)







​
*هاااللوووووو ..*.

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *هاااللوووووو ..*.
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​



مش واخد بالك 

أنا أقصد أصحاب المعارك الشهيرة 

مثل موقعة المقطم ، وفندق سيمراميس ، وقطع الطريق على كوبرى 6 أكتوبر ، والتوعد بالخراب 

أولئك الماهرون فى رمى المولوتوف وقذف الحجارة واستعمال السلاح الأبيض !

حد يقدر يدلنى هما راحوا فين ؟!


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> مش واخد بالك
> أنا أقصد أصحاب المعارك الشهيرة
> مثل موقعة المقطم ، وفندق سيمراميس ، وقطع الطريق على كوبرى 6 أكتوبر ، والتوعد بالخراب
> أولئك الماهرون فى رمى المولوتوف وقذف الحجارة واستعمال السلاح الأبيض !
> حد يقدر يدلنى هما راحوا فين ؟!



*لسنا هنا لنهاجم فصيل وندافع عن آخر ..... القضية اكبر واخطر من ذلك .... نحن أمام أمة فاسدة بالكامل .... ولا يوجد فصيل واحد نظيف ..... أمة تصفق للفساد طالما أنها منتفعة من ذلك الفساد .... وتفضحة عندما تكون خارج مائدة توزيع الكيكية ....... أمة بمثل هذا التعفن .... ما مصيرها ....
أتمنى ان تقرأ الأصحاح التاسع عشر من سفر اشعياء ....... *


----------

